# Redfoot Hatchling Pics!!!



## chadk (May 20, 2010)

The End!!


----------



## Scooter (May 20, 2010)

They are beautiful, the torts and the kids! Wonderful pictures!


----------



## superpooper (May 20, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR PICTURES!!!


----------



## Greg Knoell (May 20, 2010)

Fantastic photos! Thanks for posting them,


----------



## Traveller (May 21, 2010)

Awesome pics, very cute.


----------



## ChiKat (May 21, 2010)

Those pictures are FANTASTIC!!! Wow, I love them!
Those are the cutest little hatchlings I have seen in a while!
And your daughters are ADORABLE!! What are your kids' names? (oops hijack- sorry, I'm obsessed with names.)
And do these little hatchlings have names yet?


----------



## chadk (May 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

No names for the torts yet. Still throwing around ideas and seeing what sticks...

The girls are Hope and Halle.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 21, 2010)

What a cute family! Thanks for sharing. Wow..lots of love for that large family of animals.


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2010)

Beautiful little Redfoots that you got from Tyler Stewart Chad. I love all of your pictures and your little girls are beautiful too. Are they identical? I do think that you should post the 7th picture in the photo contest though.


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

There is just nothing on earth so perfect as a little hatchling tortoise. What is it about them?

Very nice and good pics too.


----------



## chadk (May 21, 2010)

They are not identical. They look quite different actually. And much different personalities too 

And same for the torts... Well, actually they are from different clutches. So not really 'twins', but I can clearly tell them apart based on both looks AND personality.


----------



## rwfoss (May 21, 2010)

Those are some of the most adorable pictures I've seen in a long time!! Pictures of the kids and the tortoise are great. There are some contest winners in there! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Candy (May 21, 2010)

They are very cute little girls, but that's why I asked because I didn't think that they were but from the angles of the pictures it was hard to tell. Yes I find my tortoises have very different personalities also.


----------



## N2TORTS (May 21, 2010)

Swwweeeetttt...... LQQKIN ... RF"s ya got there chad! ... Gotta love dem legs! .... Seems the " gals" .. quite intriged as well! 
HAppy Tort~N
JD~


----------



## chadk (May 24, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. 

Little torts are doing great. Still working on names...

My boys like Sherlok and Watson.

My wife likes Aragorn and Arwen (hoping they will grow up to be a breeding pair...).


----------



## Kristina (May 24, 2010)

Very beautiful pictures!!!!


----------

